# Obamacare: Texas court rules key health law is unconstitutional



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2018)

A federal judge in the US state of Texas has ruled that a key part of the Affordable Care Act (ACA), better known as Obamacare, is unconstitutional.

Twenty states argued the whole law was invalidated by a change in tax rules last year which eliminated a penalty for not having health insurance.

President Donald Trump said the ruling was great news for America.

The law's provisions will, however, remain in place until an appeal is heard at the US Supreme Court.

President Trump promised to dismantle Barack Obama's landmark 2010 healthcare law, which was designed to make medical cover affordable for the many Americans who had been priced out of the market.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-46577152


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 16, 2018)

Nancy Pelosi is right, it’s a completely absurd ruling legally. I can see why he did it, though. By declaring it unconstitutional, it has to be considered by the republican loaded (and woman assaulting) Supreme Court. The senate won’t wear it, though.

It is one of Trumps prime objectives, to dismantle Obamacare and leave millions without health cover, but his efforts have been blocked. This is a way round it, a clear set up job.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 16, 2018)

This is the Washington Posts take on the affair.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ab3bb8-0088-11e9-83c0-b06139e540e5_story.html


----------



## Amigo (Dec 16, 2018)

I’m not sure how much further POTUS no. 45 can sink to be honest. His determination to deprive people with pre-existing conditions access to affordable health care terrifies many of our American members on the leukaemia site. Listening to their stories really brings home the harsh realities of their system and the flawed but fabulous qualities of the NHS.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 17, 2018)

I’ve just realised, that Washington Post article gives a strong clue to where I live


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just realised, that Washington Post article gives a strong clue to where I live


Am I being dense? I didn’t notice anything.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 17, 2018)

Black header line on the right.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 17, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Black header line on the right.



I can’t see anything either Mike.


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2018)

Nope, you’re secret's apparently safe, @mikeyB, this is all I see.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 17, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just realised, that Washington Post article gives a strong clue to where I live


So does your profile


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 18, 2018)

If you see the full screen (as I do on the iPad) my subscriber ID is just to the right of the little half figure. Certainly in landscape mode. My profile gives you the region.


----------



## Robin (Dec 18, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> If you see the full screen (as I do on the iPad) my subscriber ID is just to the right of the little half figure. Certainly in landscape mode. My profile gives you the region.


But only you can see that. The link takes you to the general WP page, not to your individual subscription. It’s like when I go on Amazon, it says 'hello Robin' in the top corner, but only for me, not anyone else, if you see what i mean.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Dec 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> If you see the full screen (as I do on the iPad) my subscriber ID is just to the right of the little half figure. Certainly in landscape mode. My profile gives you the region.



You _subscribe _to the Washington Post?


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes, I do. Nothing wrong with that.  I’m just interested in another view on the World that is untrammelled by our deference. Subscribe to the The National as well, for similar reasons. Chimes with my opinions, I suppose, old leftie that I am.

And it’s a sight cheaper than British newspapers on line.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 21, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Yes, I do. Nothing wrong with that.  I’m just interested in another view on the World that is untrammelled by our deference. Subscribe to the The National as well, for similar reasons. Chimes with my opinions, I suppose, old leftie that I am.
> 
> And it’s a sight cheaper than British newspapers on line.



I subscribe to the NY Times, which I like more than the WP, but maybe only because I used to live in NYC. 

I get local news from glimpses of other peoples' papers, gossip & TV flashes when I have to watch it at other people's places. Or I'll go to google if I'm ever eager to learn who killed who lately, who exactly that local politician is that people keep mentioning & why, which cats have been rescued from trees etc etc etc.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 21, 2018)

What Eddy?  You mean you are not personally interested in who Caroline Flack's partner is in the Xmas edition of Strickly?

Shock.
Horror!
Probe …..


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 21, 2018)

Who is Caroline Flack? I’ve genuinely never heard of her. You’ve hit a knowledge lacuna


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 21, 2018)

trophywench said:


> What Eddy?  You mean you are not personally interested in who Caroline Flack's partner is in the Xmas edition of Strickly?
> 
> Shock.
> Horror!
> Probe …..



I assume it's not going to be me, so not really


----------

